
Ask HN: Do any VPS at sub $5/month exist? - tmaly
I know I can spin up a $5 per month on the major VPS providers, but I was wondering if there are any cheaper but reliable sub $5 per month providers with a good API&#x2F;web interface and a decent 99.99% uptime.<p>I know there are plenty of shared hosting providers that offer $1-$2 per month, but I need the full control a VPS offers.<p>I wanted to host a Go based server that serving cached content that changes every few days.
======
theviajerock
I use OVH, it cost 3.49 with 2GB RAM and 10GB SSD. I readed good and bad
comments about OVH but my experience has been good. Maybe is not so good for
production environments but It works really good for me.

[https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-ssd.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-
ssd.xml)

------
pink_dinner
You can probably find a VPS provider at $5/month, but it most likely won't be
reliable. I probably went through 50 or 60 providers over the years and most
of them are fine, until there is a major issue, and then you will see why it's
only $5/month.

In some cases, I had weeks of downtime or lost my data completely. Of course I
had backups, but this is just unacceptable if you are trying to run a
business.

Your hosting provider is something you don't want to get cheap.

------
blindfly
[https://www.ramnode.com/vps.php](https://www.ramnode.com/vps.php) has a few

~~~
tmaly
have you used ramnode with openvz? That seems to be the lowest price option at
$15 a year.

I would be curious what version of linux you used etc.

------
muhpirat
Mhhh DigitalOcean has a 5$ VPS with 512MB RAM and a 99.99% Uptime.
([https://www.digitalocean.com/features/reliability/](https://www.digitalocean.com/features/reliability/))

Also Scaleway with arroung 3€+VAT is fairly nice. With 200Mbit unlimited
bandwidth and 2GB RAM + 4 ARM Cores.

~~~
tmaly
I use Digital Ocean now, but was looking for something cheaper but almost as
good.

------
nickjj
You could always use the AWS free tier if you're still eligible.

Unless you're serving a ton of traffic that would break you well out of the
free tier's plan, it should be free or something in the $2 or less range even
with pretty high traffic figures.

The catch is it will only be available at that price for the first 12 months.

------
retrack
With exoscale we kick in at 6$ and offer full control
[https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing/](https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing/)

------
herbst
i have close to 99% on edis.at. 99.99% is simply not available for $5. My last
mini machine with "100% uptime" was about 5 times as much, but not particulary
stronger than a average DN box.

------
moondev
aws t2.nano is $4.75 monthly
[http://www.ec2instances.info/?cost=monthly](http://www.ec2instances.info/?cost=monthly)

